# Insurance for offpist , out off bounds or backcountry



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

This company might.

Adventure Travel Insurance | RoamRight


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Idk...about medical evacuation...and can only imagine the insurance for coverage will be very spendy and somewhat restrictive...like to the nearest facility in say mongolia. Last summer had to arrange and pay for a medical evacuation that was on the opposite side of the earth. I will spare you the details, the logistics were nightmarsh and the cost would have covered several world class heli trips.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Is Mick ok?


----------



## Sim79 (Aug 15, 2008)

ETM said:


> Is Mick ok?


It's Sally , two fractured vertebrae from fall 3-4m onto a flat cat track.

Thanks for the other links.

This has been huge wake up call for all of us , as none of us like spending much time on groomed runs.


The first link was no good as we live outside of the U.S. 
The other IDK nothing came up when I googled it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2015)

Land, Sea and Air..........if you pull it when you are not in trouble you can go to jail and get a 100,000 dollar fine.......

But if my life is backcountry only, this thing works. You can buy the old ones and register them to you and use them instead of a new one:


Breitling Emergency - Operation


----------



## Sim79 (Aug 15, 2008)

golfer1659 said:


> Land, Sea and Air..........if you pull it when you are not in trouble you can go to jail and get a 100,000 dollar fine.......
> 
> But if my life is backcountry only, this thing works. You can buy the old ones and register them to you and use them instead of a new one:
> 
> ...


Thanks, great bit of kit.

But who you use for insurance? This is issue


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2015)

Sim79 said:


> Thanks, great bit of kit.
> 
> But who you use for insurance? This is issue



I do finance and insurance for a living. I can get you an answer tomorrow on specifics.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Sim79 said:


> It's Sally , two fractured vertebrae from fall 3-4m onto a flat cat track.
> 
> Thanks for the other links.
> 
> ...


Yikes...and vibes!!!

Here was a starting point....in my adventures. Idk about insurance packages. But there are pre-enrollment plans...which for a smallish fee the information is already in so in theory all you have to do is call. But all of the outfits I contacted, if you needed the service, you basically had to make a wire transfer of BIG funds before they would dispatch....and in my case I also had to have an admitting Doc and a guaranteed hospital bed that would a reserved bed ready to accept the patient upon arrival in the ER...AND I had 1 hour to make this happen...it was 0530 am when I got the call that they had an available jet and would hold it in Europe for 1 hour. Anyway this ended up flying over the north pole from Russia in a lear jet set up as an ICU with 2 pilots, a Doc, respiratory therapist and ICU nurse. 

Air Ambulance/MedEvac/Medical Escort Providers


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Sim79 said:


> It's Sally , two fractured vertebrae from fall 3-4m onto a flat cat track.
> 
> Thanks for the other links.
> 
> ...


Damn dude....


----------



## Sim79 (Aug 15, 2008)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Yikes...and vibes!!!
> 
> Here was a starting point....in my adventures. Idk about insurance packages. But there are pre-enrollment plans...which for a smallish fee the information is already in so in theory all you have to do is call. But all of the outfits I contacted, if you needed the service, you basically had to make a wire transfer of BIG funds before they would dispatch....and in my case I also had to have an admitting Doc and a guaranteed hospital bed that would a reserved bed ready to accept the patient upon arrival in the ER...AND I had 1 hour to make this happen...it was 0530 am when I got the call that they had an available jet and would hold it in Europe for 1 hour. Anyway this ended up flying over the north pole from Russia in a lear jet set up as an ICU with 2 pilots, a Doc, respiratory therapist and ICU nurse.
> 
> Air Ambulance/MedEvac/Medical Escort Providers


Thanks for the info, it looks like this is great option for US based people.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Sim79 said:


> Which insurance companies offer cover for this?
> Currently in Japan and have a friend injured out of bounds.
> Their insurance doesn't cover them, me and another mate aren't covered either.
> All three of us are using different companies and none offer this cover .


I didn't want to hijack (…or politicize) your thread, but since it seems as tho you got a few good answers and some information,.. I wanted to ask? I am somewhat confused about the issue. 

Is it simply that if you are injured, …_Just_, off piste? That nothing done to rescue you or for medical treatment is payed for thru your insurance? (Or could this denial of coverage apply in other injury/illness situations?) 

Some of the comments were beginning to sound like,.. without some form of guarantee of payment? You might find yourself faced with being left to lay broken & bleeding in the snow! :huh: :eyetwitch2:

And as far as becoming sick or injured while visiting someplace like Japan? I thought they had a universal health care system? It was also my understanding that any costs for medical care in Japan were strictly regulated and would likely straight up, cost significantly less for the same, or comparable care here in the US? 

If so,.. Why should _any_ US insurance company balk at paying less for treatment?? (_…I mean aside from the obvious reasons of Corporate Greed, and because they "can?"_)

I was curious as the last time _"I"_ did any international travel, I was in uniform so this wasn't an issue! :dunno:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Sim79 said:


> Thanks for the info, it looks like this is great option for US based people.


On the website there were some international outfits but I'd imagine that there are some OZ or Kiwi based folks. Check with the OZ consulate. Or perhaps inquire who does this service to get folks off of Antarctica. 

Best for you all!


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

I use this:
Austrian Alpine Club (UK)

but it's only for rescue and emergency care. Once you're out of the backcountry and in a hospital they're done. it's valid world wide.
It sounds though that your accident has happened already, so this link will only be useful in the future.


----------



## Sim79 (Aug 15, 2008)

chomps1211 said:


> I didn't want to hijack (…or politicize) your thread, but since it seems as tho you got a few good answers and some information,.. I wanted to ask? I am somewhat confused about the issue.
> 
> Is it simply that if you are injured, …_Just_, off piste? That nothing done to rescue you or for medical treatment is payed for thru your insurance? (Or could this denial of coverage apply in other injury/illness situations?)
> 
> ...



Our only concern is not being covered by any insurance if we are out off bounds , off pist or in back country.
One of friends is hurt and we all thought that we were covered as we had bought insurance for the trip, but after reading the fine print none of us covered.
We want to be insured for future trips so this issue can't happen again if one of us is injured.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Sim79 said:


> Our only concern is not being covered by any insurance if we are out off bounds , off pist or in back country.
> One of friends is hurt and we all thought that we were covered as we had bought insurance for the trip, but after reading the fine print none of us covered.
> We want to be insured for future trips so this issue can't happen again if one of us is injured.


I think Chomps question had to do with whether none was covered or just the part that had to do with any extra extraction. I can see them not wanting to cover a heli ride or something to the hospital, but once there isn't it just straight up medical costs where it doesn't matter where/how it happened?

Hope it all turns out well


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

f00bar said:


> *I think Chomps question had to do with whether none was covered or just the part that had to do with any extra extraction.* I can see them not wanting to cover a heli ride or something to the hospital, but once there isn't it just straight up medical costs where it doesn't matter where/how it happened?
> 
> Hope it all turns out well


That _was_ my initial impression of what I thought the problem was. 



Sim79 said:


> Our only concern is not being covered by any insurance if we are out off bounds , off pist or in back country.
> One of friends is hurt and we all thought that we were covered as we had bought insurance for the trip, but after reading the fine print none of us covered.
> We want to be insured for future trips so this issue can't happen again if one of us is injured.


Ok,.. I definitely wasn't clear on the exact nature of the issue. So the insurance you purchased to cover you on your trip had exclusions for any injury/accident occurring "off piste" hidden in the fine print!

_Typical!_  I know it's not done this way because it would put a lot of lawyers out of work,.. But it ought to be The Law, that in any contract or written agreement,..? All exclusions, exceptions, etc. should be in bold text,.. written in Red ink and printed twice the size of the rest of the contract's text!!!!

Sorry to hear about your friend. I wish them well in their recovery! Good luck on the insurance hunt as well! :dunno:


----------



## Sim79 (Aug 15, 2008)

This company offers the cover ?

Sports & Activities - insure4less Travel Insurance


----------

